# das unterschiedliche, unausmerzbare und gleichförmige Weiterbestehen der Elemente ...



## goldennbrown

The last sentence of the following paragraph about Mendelian laws is giving me a hard time, both lexically and syntactically :

« Was die Entstehung der Rassen anbetrifft, ist man z. B. folgender Ansicht: Veränderungen des ursprünglich einheitlichen Menschentums und starke Auslesen der veränderten Geschlechter haben nach ganz langer Zeit die einzelnen menschlichen Rassen geschaffen. Dabei wird jedoch behauptet, daß seit jener Urzeit, die mit der Eiszeit übereinzustimmen hätte, die Rassen immer erblich unterschieden sind. Dies ließe sich auf Grund der Ergebnisse der rassischen Kreuzungen beweisen, da in der Beziehung die Mendelschen Gesetze das unterschiedliche, unausmerzbare und gleichförmige Weiterbestehender Elemente jeder Erbmasse immer bestätigt wären »

1. Is « … since in this respect the Mendelian laws of the different, ineradicable and uniform continuance of the elements of each heredity would always be confirmed » syntactically accurate ?

2. Would « unterschiedliche » have a different meaning than « different »? Indeed, without being a specialist in Mendel's laws, I don't see how a continuance could be both « unterschiedliche » and « gleichförmige » at the same time.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## elroy

The sentence is grammatically flawed.  Are you sure you copied it correctly?


----------



## goldennbrown

It was copied and pasted. What would be the flaw?


----------



## elroy

Are you able to share the source?  Was it copied from a PDF, or was it generated through OCR?


----------



## Kajjo

goldennbrown said:


> da in der Beziehung die Mendelschen Gesetze das unterschiedliche, unausmerzbare und gleichförmige Weiterbestehender Elemente jeder Erbmasse immer bestätigt wären »


Sounds like automatically and wrongly translated. This is not a proper German sentence.


----------



## bearded

goldennbrown said:


> What would be the flaw?


At least the upper and lower cases are wrong (which makes some semantic differences). The punctuation does not look accurate either.
I think it should be
_...da, in der Beziehung, die Mendelschen Gesetze - das Unterschiedliche, Unausmerzbare und Gleichförmige weiterbestehender Elemente jeder Erbmasse - immer bestätigt wären_
or perhaps: as above but _in der Beziehung der Mendelschen Gesetze das Unterschiedliche..._
(the latter is more probable in my opinion).
And perhaps there are both different and uniform elements, so it's not a contradiction.

Kajjo


> Sounds like automatically and wrongly translated


----------



## goldennbrown

elroy said:


> Are you able to share the source?  Was it copied from a PDF, or was it generated through OCR?



The document is password protected, but this is a screen shot


----------



## goldennbrown

Kajjo said:


> Sounds like automatically and wrongly translated. This is not a proper German sentence.



Indeed, it is a translation, but machine translation did not exist at the time it was made.


----------



## goldennbrown

bearded said:


> At least the upper and lower cases are wrong (which makes some semantic differences). The punctuation does not look accurate either.
> I think it should be
> _...da, in der Beziehung, die Mendelschen Gesetze - das Unterschiedliche, Unausmerzbare und Gleichförmige weiterbestehender Elemente jeder Erbmasse - immer bestätigt wären_
> or perhaps: as above but _in der Beziehung der Mendelschen Gesetze das Unterschiedliche..._
> (the latter is more probable in my opinion).
> And perhaps there are both different and uniform elements, so it's not a contradiction.
> 
> Kajjo



As the book is not devoid of typos, _in der Beziehung der Mendelschen _is not to be excluded.

Thanks.


----------



## Kajjo

goldennbrown said:


> Weiterbestehender Elemente


_Weiterbestehen<>der Elemente  _-- there was a space missing in your copy-paste!



goldennbrown said:


> Dies ließe sich auf Grund der Ergebnisse der rassischen Kreuzungen beweisen, da in der Beziehung die Mendelschen Gesetze das unterschiedliche, unausmerzbare und gleichförmige Weiterbestehender Elemente jeder Erbmasse immer bestätigt wären


The sentence is not only formally a pretty bad translation on the border of incomprehensibility, but also content-wise it seems somehow to be philosophical babble about scientific facts. It always creeps me out when this happens, because they interpret so much nonsense into it.

The sentence means: 

_This can be proven by cross breeding results, because Mendelian laws confirm persistent, undeletable elements of genetic information._


----------



## elroy

Isn’t there another error?  Shouldn’t it be “bestätigen würden” instead of “bestätigt wären”?


----------



## Frieder

Nein. "... da die Mendelschen Gesetze ... bestätigt wären."


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Isn’t there another error? Shouldn’t it be “bestätigen würden“ instead of “bestätigt wären”?


It's so a bad translation, that I wouldn't worry about such artifacts.

"Bestätigt sein" vs "bestätigt werden" is both possible, so would "sich (immer wieder) bestätigen".

The "in der Beziehung" must be a wrong translation of something like "in relation to / as related by" or whatever. It doesn't fit at all in German.



goldennbrown said:


> Dies ließe sich auf Grund der Ergebnisse der rassischen Kreuzungen beweisen, da in der Beziehung die Mendelschen Gesetze das unterschiedliche, unausmerzbare und gleichförmige Weiterbestehender Elemente jeder Erbmasse immer bestätigt wären


_Dies lässt sich durch Kreuzungsexperimente beweisen, die entsprechend der Mendelschen Gesetze immer wieder das Fortbestehen bestimmter (unauslöschbarer) genetischer Informationen bestätigen._

Das ist gemeint. Das Geschwafel von "unausmerzbar" ist jedoch unerträglich und unwissenschaftlich.

_This can be proven by cross breeding results, which according to Mendelian laws confirm persistent, undeletable elements of genetic information._


----------



## elroy

Frieder said:


> "... da die Mendelschen Gesetze ... bestätigt wären."


 In that case, what would be the function of "das unterschiedliche, unausmerzbare und gleichförmige Weiterbestehender Elemente jeder Erbmasse"?


Kajjo said:


> "Bestätigt sein" vs "bestätigt werden"


 I think you misunderstood my question.  I wasn't asking about "sein" vs. "werden," but about active vs. passive ("bestätig*en* würden," not "bestätig*t* würden").  I can't see a way to correctly parse the sentence syntactically, even after the missing space is added.

The following would work syntactically:

da in der Beziehung [die Mendelschen Gesetze]Subject [das unterschiedliche, unausmerzbare und gleichförmige Weiterbestehen der Elemente jeder Erbmasse]Object immer [bestätig*en würden*]Active Voice Verb​​da [in der Beziehung *der* Mendelschen Gesetze]Adverb Phrase [das unterschiedliche, unausmerzbare und gleichförmige Weiterbestehen der Elemente jeder Erbmasse]Subject immer [bestätigt wären]_Zustandspassiv_ Verb​​da in der Beziehung [die Mendelschen Gesetze]Subject [*durch* das unterschiedliche, unausmerzbare und gleichförmige Weiterbestehen der Elemente jeder Erbmasse]Adverb Phrase immer [bestätigt wären]_Zustandspassiv_ Verb​


----------



## goldennbrown

_This can be proven by cross breeding results, which according to Mendelian laws confirm persistent, undeletable elements of genetic information._ does make sense.

Vielen Dank an Sie alle.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> I can't see a way to correctly parse the sentence syntactically


Well, the sentence is NOT correct, so it is no wonder you cannot parse it properly.

_Die ließe sich beweisen, weil das Weiterbestehen bestätigt sei/wäre._

So ist der Satz wohl möglicherweise gemeint, aber wie gesagt, er ist so dermaßen falsch, dass ich keinen Sinn darin sehe, ihn zu korrigieren.


----------



## elroy

goldennbrown said:


> it is a translation


 Do you know what language it was translated from, and do you have access to (or information about) the original version?


----------



## goldennbrown

elroy said:


> Do you know what language it was translated from, and do you have access to (or information about) the original version?


It was originally written in Italian. The translation was made by the (Italian) author with the collaboration of a German. How could the syntax be best defined?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

goldennbrown said:


> Dies ließe sich auf Grund der Ergebnisse der rassischen Kreuzungen beweisen, da in der Beziehung die Mendelschen Gesetze das unterschiedliche, unausmerzbare und gleichförmige Weiterbestehender Elemente jeder Erbmasse immer bestätigt wären


Maybe it can be repaired in the following way:
Dies ließe sich auf Grund der Ergebnisse der rassischen Kreuzungen beweisen, da in der Beziehung die Mendelschen Gesetze – das unterschiedliche, unausmerzbare und gleichförmige Weiterbestehen der Elemente jeder Erbmasse – immer bestätigt wären.
(As to the punctuation cf. bearded’s #6 above.)

I think you would have to read the "der" in "in der Beziehung" as a demonstrative pronoun for the sentence to make sense:
Dies ließe sich auf Grund der Ergebnisse der rassischen Kreuzungen beweisen, da in _der_ Beziehung die Mendelschen Gesetze – das unterschiedliche, unausmerzbare und gleichförmige Weiterbestehen der Elemente jeder Erbmasse – immer bestätigt wären.
(Stress on "der".)
Dies ließe sich auf Grund der Ergebnisse der rassischen Kreuzungen beweisen, da in *dieser* Beziehung die Mendelschen Gesetze – das unterschiedliche, unausmerzbare und gleichförmige Weiterbestehen der Elemente jeder Erbmasse – immer bestätigt wären.
("der" replaced by "dieser".)

But that’s just a guess. I’m not an expert on Mendelian laws, so I do not know if the altered sentence really makes sense after all.



elroy said:


> Do you know what language it was translated from, and do you have access to (or information about) the original version?


Yes, that would be interesting. If you ( @goldennbrown ) could post the original sentence, bearded (and I think elroy is also fluent in Italian) would be able to tell you what the sentence means.


----------



## goldennbrown

I have not found a single clear, transparent exposition of Mendel's laws. What is certain, however, is that the key word in the law referred to here is "independence" (Laws of Inheritance | Boundless Biology), so that, to use your translation, one would say: "This could be proved on the basis of the results of racial crossbreeding, since in this respect Mendel's laws - the _independent_, ineradicable and uniform persistence of the elements of each hereditary mass - would always be confirmed. » Now, logically, what is independent, ineradicable and uniform is not the persistence, the continuity, etc., but the hereditary tranmission of genetically determined traits. So, « unterschiedliche », to me, remains problematic.

The original sentence shows the same illogicality : « Egli [Fischer] crede però che, da quell'origine, coincidente per lui con l’età glaciale, le razze sono sempre state ereditariamente distinte l’una dall’altra, cosa dimostrabile sulla base dei risultati dell’incrocio delle razze, ove, sempre secondo tale autore e, in genere, secondo il razzismo scientista, si verificano sempre, rigorosamente, le leggi di Mendel relative al sussistere, in modo distinto, insopprimibile e sempre uguale, degli elementi di ogni singola eredità. »

If Bearded and Elroy are fluent in Italian, they might be interested in and able to solve a "pronominal mystery" found in another text by the same author.

Meanwhile, in a report dated 9 September 1942, Werner Hüttig, one of the first to wage war on nicotine (not on cigarettes, but on nicotine) deemed the book to be "sprachlich durchaus mangelhaft". It is not every day that everyone can agree that a member of the NSDAP Rassenpolitisches Amt was right.


----------



## bearded

goldennbrown said:


> « unterschiedliche », to me, remains problematic.


Well, 'unterschiedliche' can be interpreted as 'various' i.e.different for each hereditary mass.  Wouldn't it work?


----------



## fdb

As a point of information: The quotation is from “SINTESI DI DOTTRINA DELLA RAZZA” by Julius Evola, a well-known Italian fascist (Julius Evola - Wikipedia); the whole book can be found here: Julius Evola - Sintesi di dottrina della razza - Stormfront (warning: this is an openly neo-Nazi site).


----------



## Şafak

The sentence as it is meaningless. „Unterschiedlich“ means what it always does but I can’t tell how well it suits the context.


----------



## Cub Pilot

..., da in der Beziehung die Mendelschen Gesetze das unterschiedliche, unausmerzbare und gleichförmige Weiterbestehen der Elemente jeder Erbmasse immer bestätigt wären. *->*...,da in der Beziehung die Mendelschen Gesetze das unterschiedliche, unausmerzbare und gleichförmige Weiterbestehen der Elemente jeder Erbmasse immer bestätigen *würden /*oder:* bestätigt hätten.*(elroy has realized it / #14)

(Ich vermute eher, dass_ ... bestätigt hätten _gemeint ist, da dies ein häufiger Übersetzungsfehler ist. Oder geht's hier gar nicht mehr um eine Übersetzung, da schon so vieles gelöscht wurde)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

goldennbrown said:


> cosa dimostrabile sulla base dei risultati dell’incrocio delle razze, ove, sempre secondo tale autore e, in genere, secondo il razzismo scientista, si verificano sempre, rigorosamente, le leggi di Mendel relative al sussistere, in modo distinto, insopprimibile e sempre uguale, degli elementi di ogni singola eredità.





Schlabberlatz said:


> If you ( @goldennbrown ) could post the original sentence, bearded (and I think elroy is also fluent in Italian) would be able to tell you what the sentence means.





goldennbrown said:


> If Bearded and Elroy are fluent in Italian,


Thanks for posting the sentence! Bearded is even native in Italian. I did not mention that because I thought it was clear.

@bearded : Could you translate the original sentence so that those (including myself) who do not speak Italian can see if the German translation in #1 is correct? Well, if you say that it is an accurate translation, then of course there won’t be any need to translate it again.


----------



## goldennbrown

Please read again what I wrote earlier on : "The original sentence shows the same illogicality :"Egli [Fischer] crede però che, da quell'origine, coincidente per lui con l’età glaciale, le razze sono sempre state ereditariamente distinte l’una dall’altra, cosa dimostrabile sulla base dei risultati dell’incrocio delle razze, ove, sempre secondo tale autore e, in genere, secondo il razzismo scientista, si verificano sempre, rigorosamente, le leggi di Mendel relative al sussistere, in modo distinto, insopprimibile e sempre uguale, degli elementi di ogni singola eredità." »


----------



## bearded

Schlabberlatz said:


> Could you translate...


The translation in #1 is ok, and shows approximately the same illogic or unclear points as the original. < ... >


----------



## Schlabberlatz

OK, so I've tried DeepL instead:


> […], was anhand der Ergebnisse der Kreuzung von Rassen nachweisbar ist, wo nach diesem Autor und allgemein nach dem szientistischen Rassismus die Mendelschen Gesetze über das Vorhandensein der Elemente jeder Vererbung auf unterschiedliche, unauslöschliche und immer gleiche Weise rigoros überprüft werden.
> 
> Übersetzt mit www.DeepL.com/Translator (kostenlose Version)





goldennbrown said:


> da in der Beziehung


… does not seem to be an accurate translation of the original. I wondered if my surmise was correct:


Schlabberlatz said:


> I think you would have to read the "der" in "in der Beziehung" as a demonstrative pronoun for the sentence to make sense:


…but that’s obviously a moot point, since that part seems to be a very free translation or even incorrect.


----------

